

How Jack Dorsey used Square to con VCs - quant
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/02/11/how-squares-jack-dorsey-used-to-con-venture-capitalists/

======
joshfinnie
It is sad that this got 13 upvotes so far. It is scary that this is on the
front page of hacker news... the main quote is obviously tongue-in-cheek.

~~~
dmix
The video is far more relevant and interesting.

I propose: "Square founder Jack Dorsey's talk at Standford (video)"

~~~
joshfinnie
I will have to watch the video once I can (blocked at work). Thanks for the
info!

------
hyperbovine
Either Jack Dorsey is a con man, or VC's could care less about losing $5 to
$50.

------
camtarn
The Square card reader is an amazing device. I do wish my Android phone had
the equivalent of a dock connector to allow higher powered accessories, but
barring that I'm really excited about the potential of using the phone's audio
jack for power and signalling.

This one's been linked on HN before, but if anyone hasn't seen it:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/01/project-hijack-
use...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/01/project-hijack-uses-iphone-
audio-jack-to-make-cheap-sensors.ars)

------
ashbrahma
Misleading title!!

------
mattcurry
I don't see any "con" here, just a great demo.

~~~
stanleydrew
Yeah, the title is tongue-in-cheek I'm pretty sure.

------
cmgarcia
What a badass.

------
edw519
_And I loved this because I would go around to all these angel investors and
VCs and charge them $5 or $50 to show them my new idea._

Great litmus test. Anyone willing to pay to see an idea is probably too naive
to be a dependable business partner.

~~~
pg
Not really. It's a trivial amount, and it would seem rude to refuse.

~~~
petervandijck
Wouldn't it seem much ruder to ask? Or not if you're Jack Dorsey?

~~~
PostOnce
I almost said the same thing, then I thought, I guess it depends on your
attitude when you ask. Could be a playful thing. So I cancelled my comment. If
he came off as rude, they never would have paid him, and this wouldn't be a
story.

